# Top Ten Books of the Church Fathers



## Hamalas

Okay, if you had to pick the top ten books from the time of the early church (let's say from the ressurection till the Middle Ages) what would they be?

I've already read Athanasius _On the Incarnation_ so let's just leave that off the list for now. 

I know there are a number of ways this could be graded so for the purpose of this thread, what would be the top ten that an average Reformed pastor (not necessarily a church historian or academic specialist) should read? 

What say ye?


----------



## RamistThomist

1. Gregory Nazianzus, _On God and Christ_. Some of the finest triadology ever found.
2. John of Damascus, _Exposition of the Orthodox Faith_. More often than not I disagree with him, but this book is instrumental for all of later theology.
3. Origen, _On First Principles_. Heretical at many parts, but it is important to see _why_ he made the moves he did. Understanding him is crucial for understanding the later Arian controversy.
4. Irenaeus, _Adversus Haeresis_. Much of it is dense and laborious, but his theology is remarkably free from the later platonising that crippled many of the church fathers.
5. Ignatius, _Epistles_. I actually don't like these. EO guys quote them endlessly and think that actually constitutes an argument. And in Ignatius' theology the bishop sometimes replaces Christ.
6. Maximus the Confessor, [IAmbigua[/I]. Maximus really wasn't a systematic thinker, but this is outstanding. 
7. Augustine, De Trinitate. Many Evangelicals today really don't understand (or care) why the Filioque is important. Augustine's own arguments for it vary in quality, but it is an important discussion.
8. Cyril of Jerusalem, _Catechetical Lectures_. Remarkably cogent and easy reading for a patristic. His thoughts on fighting Antichrist in the person are especially relevant given the current Brussels/DC/London/New World Order nexus.
9. Bede, _Ecclesiastical History of the English People_. A fun narrative. Shows you the best and worst of early medieval ethics. 
10. Hilary of Poitiers. I actually didn't find this as interesting as the others, but later theologians quote him a lot.


----------



## Hamalas

So you wouldn't put _The Confessions_ on the list?


----------



## RamistThomist

Hamalas said:


> So you wouldn't put _The Confessions_ on the list?



I debated on that. Probably would. His discussion on time is one of the most famous in all of philosophy, not to mention Patristics.


----------



## py3ak

You could fill ten slots just with Augustine. Now if you mean your FIRST ten.... If you were choosing just one of his I would probably go with City of God for its late date and careful composition.

Whether you talk about value, impact, or charm all can change what you choose. 

A good place to start is a collection of the Apostolic Fathers. Those works are not long, and they vary very wildly in quality, but their early date guarantee that they are interesting.


----------



## Hamalas

Okay then, to help narrow the search. What would be the *first* ten books of the church fathers which you would recommend for someone who is fairly familiar with church history but is looking into reading the theology of the early church first hand?


----------



## CharlieJ

My recommendations are for non-specialists and follow two principles. First, there should be variety of genre. Second, shorter works are preferred over longer ones when possible. So, in a sense I've actually eschewed the "Great Books" approach for some lesser-known titles that I think are worth more attention than they usually receive.

1. Epistle to Diognetus
2. Tertullian, On the Flesh of Christ
3. Irenaeus, Demonstration of the Apostolic Teaching
4. The Martyrdom of Perpetua and Felicity
5. Eusebius, Ecclesiastical History
6. Gregory of Nyssa, Life of Moses OR Life of Macrina
7. Augustine, Confessions OR Homilies on the First Epistle of John
8. Chrysostom, homilies on whatever interests you
9. Apostolic Constitutions
10. Athanasius, Life of Antony

Justin Martyr and Origen should probably be in there somewhere. Also someone's Hexaemeral literature. Also something from Augustine's anti-Pelagian writings, but it's hard to choose one.


----------



## Hamalas

Wonderful stuff guys, keep it coming! Also, feel free to stretch beyond ten if that's too confining. Just try to keep it under twenty if possible.


----------



## CharlieJ

Ben, my honest answer is that you should board yourself in your room and read nothing but Augustine and Gregory of Nyssa.


----------



## py3ak

This is a little off the beaten track, but Theodoret's History of the Monks of Syria is a wonderful read. The hermits and monks are a feature of much of church history to which we often have a hard time relating, and that book does a better job than any other I know of for giving you an appreciation of what drove them and what purposes they served.


----------



## RamistThomist

CharlieJ said:


> My recommendations are for non-specialists and follow two principles. First, there should be variety of genre. Second, shorter works are preferred over longer ones when possible. So, in a sense I've actually eschewed the "Great Books" approach for some lesser-known titles that I think are worth more attention than they usually receive.
> 
> 1. Epistle to Diognetus
> 2. Tertullian, On the Flesh of Christ
> 3. Irenaeus, Demonstration of the Apostolic Teaching
> 4. The Martyrdom of Perpetua and Felicity
> 5. Eusebius, Ecclesiastical History
> 6. Gregory of Nyssa, Life of Moses OR Life of Macrina
> 7. Augustine, Confessions OR Homilies on the First Epistle of John
> 8. Chrysostom, homilies on whatever interests you
> 9. Apostolic Constitutions
> 10. Athanasius, Life of Antony
> 
> Justin Martyr and Origen should probably be in there somewhere. Also someone's Hexaemeral literature. Also something from Augustine's anti-Pelagian writings, but it's hard to choose one.



I forgot to list Chrysostom. Even modern critical commentaries today still interact with his sermons on Romans. And Chrysostom is surprisingly clear writing in his age of density and wandering sentences.


----------



## Hamalas

Good stuff guys, you've definitely given me some good places to start. 

The reason I started this thread is that I find myself drawn far more heavily to the works of 16th-17th century Reformed authors (whether from the Magisterial Reformation or the Puritan era) than I do to the works of early or medieval theology. I don't know that that is wrong per se, (after all, as Protestants we do believe that the Reformation brought remarkable clarity and light where there had often been confusion and darkness) but I also don't want to be ignorant of the theology (particularly the helpful contributions) of these earlier time periods (since we also as Protestants, see ourselves as building on the Scriptures themselves and the earlier testimony of Christ's Spirit in and through His church throughout all ages). 

Are there any final thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## RamistThomist

Hamalas said:


> Good stuff guys, you've definitely given me some good places to start.
> 
> The reason I started this thread is that I find myself drawn far more heavily to the works of 16th-17th century Reformed authors (whether from the Magisterial Reformation or the Puritan era) than I do to the works of early or medieval theology. I don't know that that is wrong per se, (after all, as Protestants we do believe that the Reformation brought remarkable clarity and light where there had often been confusion and darkness) but I also don't want to be ignorant of the theology (particularly the helpful contributions) of these earlier time periods (since we also as Protestants, see ourselves as building on the Scriptures themselves and the earlier testimony of Christ's Spirit in and through His church throughout all ages).
> 
> Are there any final thoughts or suggestions?



I kind of considered going Eastern Orthodox at one time, so I read as many church fathers (and the leading scholarly monographs) on them as I could over 5 years. 

The Fathers are important because you really can't understand the Christological controversies without knowing the philosophical context of the Fathers. This is painfully evident when I watch Reformed guys debate the sharper of EO apologists. Further, it is important to read the fathers on their own terms. I've seen some guys find terms like "election" in a certain father and think he is teaching pure Calvinism. This is a crude "word = concept fallacy." EO and RCC are equally guilty, too--like reading Palamism into the Cappadocians. 

Eventually I realized that modern exegetes are simply superior on exegesis and the Protestant Scholastics are superior on theology. I am not being arrogant. The Fathers are important because everyone buildt off them.


----------



## Hamalas

Good points Jacob, thanks for your input on this thread.

On a somewhat related note I just saw your 2014 reading log: Reading log for 2014 (continuing) « Extra Nos which raises the obvious question: do you read for a living?  You've already read fully four times as many books as I have this year and virtually everything you've read is heavy-hitting (and generally not brief) material. 

Colour me impressed.


----------



## RamistThomist

Hamalas said:


> Good points Jacob, thanks for your input on this thread.
> 
> On a somewhat related note I just saw your 2014 reading log: Reading log for 2014 (continuing) « Extra Nos which raises the obvious question: do you read for a living?  You've already read fully four times as many books as I have this year and virtually everything you've read is heavy-hitting (and generally not brief) material.
> 
> Colour me impressed.



No. I am a teacher. I get up at 3:30 every morning (I go to bed at 7 for other reasons). Some stuff is for fun, like David Baldacci novels. And to be more precise, those are the books I _finish_ every month, which means I may have started them a long time ago.


----------



## Hamalas

Well, I'm still impressed! I'm sure God uses your learning for the good of His kingdom.


----------



## MW

Augustine's Confessions 10 times over. Nothing else comes close in terms of pastoral/practical value.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

I am a bit disappointed _The City of God against the Pagans_ has not got a mention thus far. It was the book by Gussy that I enjoyed most, especially the excellent edition published by Cambridge University Press. Generally speaking, however, I just don't "get" the Church Fathers. I can pick up Luther, Calvin, et al, and instantly comprehend them, but when I read the Patristics it is almost as if they were on another planet. Even Gussy's _Confessions _struck me as a bit boring; mind you, I once said that about James Durham on Isaiah 53 ... which shows you what I know! 

Sadly, I had to give my set of the Ante-Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers to Reformed Theological College in order to make space for my history books (I am in the process of moving out of my Ph.D. office). Hopefully I can get them back at some point in the future.


----------



## au5t1n

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I am a bit disappointed The City of God against the Pagans has not got a mention thus far.



Let your spirits be lifted, brother. Ruben recommended it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

au5t1n said:


> Let your spirits be lifted, brother. Ruben recommended it.


----------



## RamistThomist

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I am a bit disappointed _The City of God against the Pagans_ has not got a mention thus far. It was the book by Gussy that I enjoyed most, especially the excellent edition published by Cambridge University Press. Generally speaking, however, I just don't "get" the Church Fathers. I can pick up Luther, Calvin, et al, and instantly comprehend them, but when I read the Patristics it is almost as if they were on another planet. Even Gussy's _Confessions _struck me as a bit boring; mind you, I once said that about James Durham on Isaiah 53 ... which shows you what I know!
> 
> Sadly, I had to give my set of the Ante-Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers to Reformed Theological College in order to make space for my history books (I am in the process of moving out of my Ph.D. office). Hopefully I can get them back at some point in the future.



I thought about it. Book XIX, section 4 is the most profound piece ever written on social ethics. One reason it is hard to "get" the church fathers is that they were working with ontologies that made much of the Bible difficult (anti-embodiment, participatory ontology, etc). If you don't appreciate that ontology--and I don't--then you won't sympathize with them (and I am quite critical of them).


----------



## py3ak

Hamalas said:


> Good stuff guys, you've definitely given me some good places to start.
> 
> The reason I started this thread is that I find myself drawn far more heavily to the works of 16th-17th century Reformed authors (whether from the Magisterial Reformation or the Puritan era) than I do to the works of early or medieval theology. I don't know that that is wrong per se, (after all, as Protestants we do believe that the Reformation brought remarkable clarity and light where there had often been confusion and darkness) but I also don't want to be ignorant of the theology (particularly the helpful contributions) of these earlier time periods (since we also as Protestants, see ourselves as building on the Scriptures themselves and the earlier testimony of Christ's Spirit in and through His church throughout all ages).
> 
> Are there any final thoughts or suggestions?



Clearly the Reformers and their successors found much that was of value in the earlier writings. It's one of the striking things about our antecedents, that they didn't read the ancients and medievals condescendingly, from an assumption of superiority; they read them critically, but appreciatively. But that suggests that you could always start in that way: notice who Calvin likes (Augustine, Chrysostom, Bernard), or some other, and start there. Alternatively, you could start with things that are easy to lay your hands on, short, and easy to read: in that regard, the _Popular Patristics_ series is a logical place to look. This year I was introduced to Gregory the Great's _Book of Pastoral Rule_ and found it very stimulating.


----------



## RamistThomist

The Popular Patristics series is really good. Their translations and editing is much superior to the old Schaff set, with all due respect to Schaff.


----------



## Hamalas

So what would be the top five or ten to get from the Popular Patristics set?


----------



## py3ak

This is the list of the series. I've bolded the ones that I will probably buy first.

1 On the Priesthood – St John Chrysostom
2 Lectures on the Christian Sacraments –St Cyril of Jerusalem
6 On the Holy Icons –St Theodore the Studite
7 On Marriage and Family Life –St John Chrysostom
8 On the Divine Liturgy –St Germanus
*9 On Wealth and Poverty –St John Chrysostom*
10 Hymns on Paradise –St Ephrem the Syrian
11 On Ascetical Life –St Isaac of Nineveh
12 On the Soul and Resurrection –St Gregory of Nyssa
*13 On the Unity of Christ –St Cyril of Alexandria*
14 On the Mystical Life, vol. 1 –St Symeon the New Theologian
15 On the Mystical Life, vol. 2 –St Symeon the New Theologian
16 On the Mystical Life, vol. 3 –St Symeon the New Theologian
17 On the Apostolic Preaching –St Irenaeus
18 On the Dormition –Early Patristic Homilies
19 On the Mother of God –Jacob of Serug
*20 On Pascha –Melito of Sardis*
21 On God and Man –The Theological Poetry of St Gregory of Nazianzus
22 On the Apostolic Tradition –Hippolytus
23 On God and Christ –St Gregory of Nazianzus
*24 Three Treatises on the Divine Images –St John of Damascus*
*25 On the Cosmic Mystery of Jesus Christ –St Maximus the Confessor*
26 Letters from the Desert –Barsanuphius and John
27 Four Desert Fathers – Pambo, Evagrius, Macarius of Egypt, and Macarius of Alexandria
28 Saint Macarius the Spiritbearer –Coptic Texts
29 On the Lord"s Prayer –Tertullian, Cyprian, Origen
30 On the Human Condition –St Basil the Great
31 The Cult of the Saints –St John Chrysostom
32 On the Church: Select Treatises –St Cyprian of Carthage
33 On the Church: Select Letters –St Cyprian of Carthage
34 The Book of Pastoral Rule –St Gregory the Great
35 Wider Than Heaven –Eighth-century Homilies on the Mother of God
*36 Festal Orations –St Gregory of Nazianzus*
37 Counsels on the Spiritual Life – Mark the Monk
38 On Social Justice – St Basil the Great
*39 The Harp of Glory – An African Akathist*
*40 Divine Eros –St Symeon the New Theologian*
41 On the Two Ways – Foundational Texts in the Tradition
*42 On the Holy Spirit – St Basil the Great*
43 Works on the Spirit – St Athanasius and Didymus
44A On the Incarnation (Greek and English) – St Athanasius
45 Treasure-house of Mysteries - Exploration of the Sacred Text through Poetry in the Syriac Tradition
46 Poems on Scripture - St Gregory of Nazianzus
47 On Christian Doctrine and Practice - St Basil the Great
*48 Light on the Mountain - Greek Patristic and Byzantine Homilies on the Transfiguration of the Lord*
49 The Letters - Ignatius of Antioch
50 On Fasting and Feasts - St Basil the Great


----------



## RamistThomist

py3ak said:


> This is the list of the series. I've bolded the ones that I will probably buy first.
> 
> 1 On the Priesthood – St John Chrysostom
> 2 Lectures on the Christian Sacraments –St Cyril of Jerusalem
> 6 On the Holy Icons –St Theodore the Studite
> 7 On Marriage and Family Life –St John Chrysostom
> 8 On the Divine Liturgy –St Germanus
> *9 On Wealth and Poverty –St John Chrysostom*
> 10 Hymns on Paradise –St Ephrem the Syrian
> 11 On Ascetical Life –St Isaac of Nineveh
> 12 On the Soul and Resurrection –St Gregory of Nyssa
> *13 On the Unity of Christ –St Cyril of Alexandria*
> 14 On the Mystical Life, vol. 1 –St Symeon the New Theologian
> 15 On the Mystical Life, vol. 2 –St Symeon the New Theologian
> 16 On the Mystical Life, vol. 3 –St Symeon the New Theologian
> 17 On the Apostolic Preaching –St Irenaeus
> 18 On the Dormition –Early Patristic Homilies
> 19 On the Mother of God –Jacob of Serug
> *20 On Pascha –Melito of Sardis*
> 21 On God and Man –The Theological Poetry of St Gregory of Nazianzus
> 22 On the Apostolic Tradition –Hippolytus
> 23 On God and Christ –St Gregory of Nazianzus
> *24 Three Treatises on the Divine Images –St John of Damascus*
> *25 On the Cosmic Mystery of Jesus Christ –St Maximus the Confessor*
> 26 Letters from the Desert –Barsanuphius and John
> 27 Four Desert Fathers – Pambo, Evagrius, Macarius of Egypt, and Macarius of Alexandria
> 28 Saint Macarius the Spiritbearer –Coptic Texts
> 29 On the Lord"s Prayer –Tertullian, Cyprian, Origen
> 30 On the Human Condition –St Basil the Great
> 31 The Cult of the Saints –St John Chrysostom
> 32 On the Church: Select Treatises –St Cyprian of Carthage
> 33 On the Church: Select Letters –St Cyprian of Carthage
> 34 The Book of Pastoral Rule –St Gregory the Great
> 35 Wider Than Heaven –Eighth-century Homilies on the Mother of God
> *36 Festal Orations –St Gregory of Nazianzus*
> 37 Counsels on the Spiritual Life – Mark the Monk
> 38 On Social Justice – St Basil the Great
> *39 The Harp of Glory – An African Akathist*
> *40 Divine Eros –St Symeon the New Theologian*
> 41 On the Two Ways – Foundational Texts in the Tradition
> *42 On the Holy Spirit – St Basil the Great*
> 43 Works on the Spirit – St Athanasius and Didymus
> 44A On the Incarnation (Greek and English) – St Athanasius
> 45 Treasure-house of Mysteries - Exploration of the Sacred Text through Poetry in the Syriac Tradition
> 46 Poems on Scripture - St Gregory of Nazianzus
> 47 On Christian Doctrine and Practice - St Basil the Great
> *48 Light on the Mountain - Greek Patristic and Byzantine Homilies on the Transfiguration of the Lord*
> 49 The Letters - Ignatius of Antioch
> 50 On Fasting and Feasts - St Basil the Great



1. 43 Works on the Spirit – St Athanasius and Didymus. I've actually read this via the Schaff series. What's interesting is that Athanasius comes very close to affirming the Filioque.
2. *42 On the Holy Spirit – St Basil the Great*. I'm not always impressed by Basil's argumentation, but this book is foundational for understanding the monarchia. 
3. 38 On Social Justice – St Basil the Great. I'm undecided on this one. I actually had a Bishop from South America autograph my copy (don't ask). On one hand he veers towards socialism and one can see hints of how later monastic ethics were simply parasitic on larger economies. On the other hand, this book is closer to the prophetic critique in the Old Testament.
4. *25 On the Cosmic Mystery of Jesus Christ –St Maximus the Confessor*. Outstanding philosophical reasoning. His exegesis of Exodus 4 and Jonah is atrocious. Probably one of the most important texts I have ever read. However, I am not persuaded that his gloss of a "gnomic will" in Christ is ultimately coherent.
5. 17 On the Apostolic Preaching –St Irenaeus. Clearer than his larger work, but somewhat lightweight.
6. 23 On God and Christ –St Gregory of Nazianzus. My favorite. I had much of Theological Oration 3 memorized at one point.
7. *13 On the Unity of Christ –St Cyril of Alexandria*. Necessary for understanding Chalcedon. I don't think his "instrumentalization" thesis is ultimately compatible with his view of the communicatio.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist

As a collection, Holmes' _The Apostolic Fathers_ is excellent. I'm trying to get into Athanasius and Augustine myself a this point. I'll be keeping an eye on this list.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

py3ak said:


> Whether you talk about value, impact, or charm all can change what you choose.


In that case I was really impacted by Augustine's "on the predestination of the saints.” One Book. Written in 428 or 429.
and his "Against two letters of the pelagians" Four Books Written in 420 or a little later.


----------



## Hamalas

In God's providence I got a phone call today from a lady at our church. Turns out the Christian school she works at was cleaning out their library and had - get this - an almost unused copy of the 38 Vol. _Early Church Fathers_ edited by Schaff: Christianbook.com: The Early Church Fathers, 38 Volumes: Edited By: Philip Schaff, Alexander Roberts: 9781565630819 that they gave me for free! God truly is good and this was completely unexpected. 

Needless to say, I'm more than a bit happy right now.


----------



## Grimmson

Here is my 10 in no order with two additional, because it is hard to choose just 10 and many individuals here will be left out:
1. The First Epistle of Clement to the Corinthians
2. The Epistle to Diognetus
3. The Epistles of Ignatius
4. Irenaeus' Demonstration of the Apostolic Preaching
5. The Shepherd of Hermas
6. Treatise on the Passover by Origen
7. On Baptism by Tertullian
8. On the Lapsed by Cyprian
9. City of God by Augustine
10. Compendium of Heretical Fables by Theodoret of Cyrus

Also you should read Eusebius' History of the Church
And Jerome’s Lives of Illustrious men
And if you want to see the ground work for marriage as a sacrament in both the Roman Catholic, Eastern Orthodox, and Coptic traditions then read the “Good of Marriage” and “Marriage and Concupiscence” by Augustine. 

I know several of these works are not in the Schaff collection so you are going to need to look elsewhere for them. 

Enjoy


----------

